# LLVM upgrade



## lukash256 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi All! I am new here.

I need advice. How can I set clang-3.9 (3.9.1 from pkg) as default cc instead 3.8.0 in 11-RELEASE ?


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 7, 2017)

To build with LLVM 3.9, change your /etc/make.conf this way:


```
CC=clang39
CXX=clang++39
CPP=clang-cpp39
```

Read https://wiki.freebsd.org/PortsAndClang#Quickstart for further details.


----------

